# The cheesy cock workout program



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Heres a very interesting and productive workout created by the great Wogihao. Take your blinkers off and have a read



> Cheesy cock is an old way of training, its methods were used before structured training existed. With some adoption's (mainly bench press - this movement was non-existent in the early barbell man/womans workout..)
> 
> Why is it called Cheesy cock?
> 
> ...


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

It's always good to read other people's routines, but I get hyped and want to try them then and don't finish the prgram I was on in the first place...

Must run the DC training for a few months, must run the DC training for a few months, must run the...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha thought I was having a bit of deja vu there.....


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha thought I was having a bit of deja vu there.....


same here:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Stupid name for a program that focuses on weight progression on basic lifts now where have i heard that before ? cough doggcrapp cough! LMAO


----------

